# Giáo dục trẻ bằng tình yêu thương được các trường mầm non thực hiện như thế nào?



## trinhnguyen81 (11/11/21)

Quá trình dạy dỗ các bé ở độ tuổi mầm non là một công việc không chỉ đòi hỏi người giáo viên có nghiệp vụ sư phạm tốt mà còn phải có sự kết hợp của tình yêu thương con trẻ. Đây cũng là một trong những cách giáo dục được các trường mầm non sử dụng phổ biến trong việc nuôi dạy trẻ mẫu giáo.
*Vì sao các trường mầm non quan tâm đến việc đưa tình thương vào giáo dục trẻ?*
Giai đoạn mầm non rất quan trọng vì đây là giai đoạn sẽ hình thành và ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển sau này của trẻ. Thấu hiểu rõ điều đó nên các trường mầm non  luôn giảng dạy với tình thương bao la dành cho các con với niềm tin rằng đây là cách giáo dục giúp các con định hình tính cách và phát triển tốt nhất.

Những ngày đầu tiên rời xa vòng tay bố mẹ, các bạn nhỏ sẽ có đôi chút lạ lẫm và lo lắng khi với môi trường mới lạ ở trường mẫu giáo. Tại các trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội, thầy cô luôn cố gắng dành cho con những sự quan tâm chu đáo, ân cần và nhẹ nhàng. Dần dần, con sẽ trở nên dạn dĩ hơn, và cảm nhận được tình yêu thương của cô dành cho mình, tạo cho con cảm giác trường học là ngôi nhà thứ hai của mình.




Bên cạnh đó, những giờ học ở các trường mầm non sẽ giúp con biết cách bày tỏ sự yêu thương, quan tâm đến mọi người xung quanh mình. Những em bé nhận được đầy đủ tình yêu thương từ lúc nhỏ sẽ giúp hình thành lên tính cách biết quan tâm,chia sẻ với mọi người và không ngần ngại thể hiện tình cảm của mình với gia đình, thầy cô và bạn bè.

Hơn nữa, tình yêu thương chắc chắn sẽ là động lực để con tự tin hơn khi vui chơi, học tập và khám phá. Qua đó, thầy cô và bố mẹ cũng có thể nhận ra những tài năng đặc biệt để hỗ trợ và tạo điều kiện cho con được tự do phát triển bản thân.

Dạy con trẻ bằng tình thương không những được khuyến khích ứng dụng trong chương trình giáo dục của các trường mầm non, mà bố mẹ cũng có thể tìm hiểu thêm về phương pháp đặc biệt này để giúp con phát triển một cách toàn diện nhất.


----------



## thuphan001 (15/11/21)

CON HAY VÀO WEB ĐEN VÀ CHƠI GAME ONLINE, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web s** dù vô tình hay hữu ý





 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.





 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính





 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng





 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online





 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con





 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.





 Và nhiều tính năng khác










 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





 Hotline: 0981.026.488


----------



## Lethu (16/11/21)

PHẦN MỀM *CHẶN* WEB ĐEN CHO TRẺ EM
Hiểm hoạ từ Internet đối với các con thì có lẽ bố mẹ nào cũng nắm được cả rồi. Từ những trang điện tử, game online, mạng xã hội, youtube rồi thậm chí cả những trang web đen,…Nói chung là lo lắng vô cùng mỗi lần cho con dùng máy tính.
Nhà em cũng thế, tình hình học online nên buộc phải để con dùng máy chứ lo lắm vì chẳng biết con có học k hay chỉ cắm đầu chơi 
Thế nên nhà em mới mày mò đâu tìm được một phần mềm *CHẶN* WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE trên máy tính.
Phần mềm tải về máy, có cả bản dùng thử miễn phí cả bản cao cấp, *giá chỉ 500k/năm*. Nhưng mà đúng chất lượng.
Phần mềm vừa tự động cập nhật các trang web đen, web game online điện tử để chặn k cho máy truy cập, mà mình cũng tự tìm tự add vào để chặn luôn 
Với cả nó có cả cơ chế chặn theo giờ. Kiểu cứ đến 9h con vào học là tự động chặn youtube fb, đến tầm 12h trưa bố mẹ dùng máy tính là tự động bỏ chặn, tiện lắm ấy.
Thêm cái nữa là tính năng kiểm tra lịch sử, vào cái là biết con đã vào những trang nào trong thời gian nào, rất tiện để biết trang nào k tốt để chặn luôn cả nhà ạ 
Nói chung là từ khi có phần mềm này, nhà em rất tiện trong việc quản lý giờ chơi máy tính của con, không còn sợ con sa đà nữa.
Các mẹ có thể vào trang chủ tìm hiểu và tải bản miễn phí về dùng, cực kỳ tiện lợi luôn ấy ạ 
---------
Liên hệ :
*Mr. Thắng* - 0983.815.978
*Mr. Dương* - 0981.026.488
Website: vapu.com.vn


----------



## ngphtrinh (16/11/21)

Theo mình thì việc đưa tình thương vào dạy con là một phương pháp giảng dạy khá hiệu quả. Nhiều bố mẹ không hiểu cứ dùng đòn roi áp đặt lên trẻ làm các con áp lực tội nghiệp lắm.


----------

